# Greenwich today -wellies or not?



## trottingon (30 July 2012)

Anyone know what the ground is like? Do we need wellies? &#128563;


----------



## autumn7 (30 July 2012)

Going great- for horses and spectators - so wellies def. not req'd but don't wear flip-flops or open sandals either, even if they are flat. Trainers or walking type boots would be ideal or country boots of course. 
Lucky you, have a fab time.


----------



## little_flea (30 July 2012)

I live in East London and its nice and dry and sunny. I'm also going today and shall be wearing trainers. I AM BEYOND EXCITED!


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

Not welles. Everyone had trainers and flip flops on. We saw about four people in horsey country boots but you will be way too hot especially on trains / underground


----------



## trottingon (30 July 2012)

Am here, trainers are fine, the weather is fab and the ground is dry!  Thanks xxx


----------

